# Escaped pet lizard causes 3 car pile up.



## RoryBreaker (Oct 13, 2014)

:lol::lol:

http://www.goldcoastbulletin.com.au...ileup-at-arundel/story-fnj94idh-1227088392136


----------



## MesseNoire (Oct 13, 2014)

Oh wow, so many irresponsible people around.


----------



## Beans (Oct 13, 2014)

Yeah because just taking it for a walk is totally understandable.

Idiots.


----------



## Leasdraco (Oct 13, 2014)

Or taking it for a drive. Silly.


----------



## MesseNoire (Oct 13, 2014)

Taking it for a walk and a drive are the things that stood out the most?!


----------



## Stevo2 (Oct 13, 2014)

Yep, taking it off it's licensed premises is what stood out to me - I hope he gets fined.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Oct 14, 2014)

What stood out for me is that the owner seems to be a total dipstick! Illegal movement of the lizard aside, he supposedly leaves the lizard untethered while he is driving yet manages to crash into two parked cars, at obviously some velocity if they had to be towed away, when the lizard got out of it cardboard box. That alone has to be worthy of a significant driving charge. A carboard box is an appalling choice of transport container for a lace monitor for a number of reaons. Taking liberties with a lacie free in the car is like playing dodgem on a freeway - sooner or later you are going to come unstuck big time. Of Australian reptiles, the Lace Monitor is second to none for its capacity to inflict extremely serious lacerations with a single bite. Aquariums, even large ones, are not a particularly suitable temporary container for these very aware and savvy lizards. Sounds like the lizard would be better off if the uncle came to visit it and not vice versa.


Blue


----------



## T3z0_0 (Oct 16, 2014)

"Three car pileup" ..he hit 2 parked cars...how is that a pileup? and I totally agree with bluetongue1. The uncle should have came to visit instead.


----------

